# Odd Chirp When Accelerating - 2017 Cruze Premier Turbo



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rbrownieboy said:


> My 2017 Cruze Premier Turbo has an odd issue that no mechanic has been able to figure out. When accelerating up a slight incline going from 45 to 70 mph there is a "chirp" that sounds like is coming from the front of the car. You can hear it when the radio is off. It is very faint and only lasts about 2 to 5 seconds then stops and may or may not do it again but the car does it every day. I've had Chevrolet look at it as well as multiple mechanics. They all say nothing is wrong. The car has 60,000 miles, I've had all bearings, ball joints, etc checked. I've even replaced the tires. I've never missed any oil changes. Any idea what might cause this? Possible hole in turbo? Thanks for the help!


Welcome Aboard!

I would upload a video of the noise to YouTube and then post the URL here.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

MY CAR HAS THIS SAME ISSUE CHEVY DEALER REPLACED CONVERTER AND THAT DID NOT FIX, ANYTHING OVER 40MPH, CONVERTER LOCKED, AND LOAD ON ENGINE ITS MORE NOTICEABLE WHEN GOING UP A HILL, AND ONLY HAPPENS WHILE ACCELERATING, BEEN ON MULTIPLE TEST DRIVES AND HAD TWO GM ENGINEERS LOOK AT THE CAR THEY CANT FIGURE IT OUT CAR HAS BEEN DOING IT SINCE NEW AND IS NOW AT 63K ANY IDEAS PEOPLE?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTYDIESELNATE said:


> MY CAR HAS THIS SAME ISSUE CHEVY DEALER REPLACED CONVERTER AND THAT DID NOT FIX, ANYTHING OVER 40MPH, CONVERTER LOCKED, AND LOAD ON ENGINE ITS MORE NOTICEABLE WHEN GOING UP A HILL, AND ONLY HAPPENS WHILE ACCELERATING, BEEN ON MULTIPLE TEST DRIVES AND HAD TWO GM ENGINEERS LOOK AT THE CAR THEY CANT FIGURE IT OUT CAR HAS BEEN DOING IT SINCE NEW AND IS NOW AT 63K ANY IDEAS PEOPLE?


Whom are you yelling at?

Two reasons for a chirp come to mind. One can be caused by a failed PCV valve that pressurizes the crank case and blowing the front seal.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

The other is a loose spark plug / bad resister spring.

Spark Plug Misfire remedy

There are other causes as well, but those should be enough to investigate for now.


----------



## DIRTYDIESELNATE (Jul 10, 2020)

all plugs have been changed and gapped at gm dealer under warranty as well as a decarbon engine cycle, torque converter has been changed i will check ccv pcv


----------

